# reloading equiptment



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

What would be a list of "must have" equiptment to get started reloading for a rifle?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would say the bare minimum would be a good press, scale, case trimmer, lube pad, dial caliper, and dies. I use equipment from RCBS myself and find it very good.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

An RCBS Master Reloading Kit would set you up right. All you need in addition to the kit is a set of dies, and the desired powder, primers, bullets and brass. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## qajaq59 (May 23, 2006)

All the above and a couple of loading manuals.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Dial Calipers are a must have.

Stoney Point Gauge is almost a must have.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got a mix of LEE, RCBS, Lyman, and Hornady equipment and I honestly can't tell alot of difference between them. Som people swear by RCBS, some by Lyman, its all good in my opinion.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Add to the list someone who can show you the ropes if you can. Your learning curve will be greatly increased. It is not hard or very difficult to understand, but seeing it done and having someoun there to help you through the first batch or two would really help one get off right.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

how important is it to have a case trimmer? I know some guys that dont have one and they reload pretty much everything they shot.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm just starting reloading myself, can ya'll think of anything else i need for .243 i already have alot of MT cases. if their are any better bullets please let me know, thanks :beer:

Lee Anniversary Reloading Kit with "Modern Reloading" Manual ($77.99) 
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/820810 
Lee RGB 2-Die Set .243 Winchester ($27.99.) 
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=926273
Lee Cutter and Lock Stud ($3.19) 
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/476992 
Lee Case Length Gauge and Shellholder .243 Winchester ($3.29) 
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=321592
Nosler Ballistic Tip Varmint Bullets .243 ,55 Grain Spitzer Box of 250 ($38.99)
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=670612


----------



## sniper89820 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey i started reloading at christmas and i got the anniversary reloading kit by lee a veteran reloader got it for me and said that that would be the way to start it was only like 80.00$ and everything in it was great but the scale we didnt like it so bought a rcbs505 scale its a blast reloading just remember THERE IS NO DUMB QUEISTIONS IN RELOADING NOT SURE ASK SOME ONE!!!! HAPPY RELOADING :sniper:


2Nd time said:


> What would be a list of "must have" equiptment to get started reloading for a rifle?


 :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Asking questions makes much more sense than having an expensive or unhealthy mistake.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Short list of must haves:

Press (they'll all work)
Dies
scale: my preference would be a small digital to start with, no balancing 
Lee auto prime: and the shell holder kit for it
Lee shell holder kit: for the press (holders are for the most part universal and the Lee kit gives you all you need for $15.)
Hornady one shot lube: there is no need to EVER use a pad with this stuff around
inside/outside chamfer tool

Primers, bullets, powder of your own choosing, assuming you have brass you've saved.

That list will get you started. In the future you'll need a trimmer, somewhere between 3 and 5 reloadings. Same for a primer pocket uniformer. A tumbler is also a good idea but not absolutely essential to get started.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Horsager said it right at about 3 to 5 reloads you will need to trim your casings. Each time you fire and resize them they grow in length. Once they reach max case length you should trim them. What can happen is the mouth of the casing can engage the rifling and "crimp in" the bullet in causing extreme pressure. That is why most factory guns have extra room in them so this is harder to happen.

Certain calibers grow faster than others so you may need to trim every two times but can go as long as 10. It is good to measure and trim accordingly.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

I just got restarted with new equipment this year. The move from Michigan to Utah cost me all of the stuff I had acumulated over ten years of reloading,including my notes.
I chose the RCBS Master reloading kit. A little more of the insurance cash, but seemed to be a touch more complete. I added a Cabela's tumbler, Redding trimmer, Cabela's dial caliper, and a Bullet puller to correct those inevitable screw-ups, as well as dies for 45 Colt, 7MM Rem. Mag, 270 Win., and 30'06 standard and Neck sizing for the AI Improved.
I have also started to re-aquire the manuals that were lost (Nosler, Hornady, Barnes, etc.), and plan, in the future, to get a digital scale. I am weighing each and every load to assure the accuracy of my loads.
I do not agree with the guy who said "It's all good." Personally I found the lee anniversary kit to be somwhat cheap in construction. I know this statement will set off an argument or 29, but that is MY opinion, and opinions are alot like armpits. Everybody has a couple and for the most part everybody elses stink! 
My father always told me "Buy the very best equipment you can afford, and start saving your cash so that you can buy better stuff when that goes bad."


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

several good RCBS kits are out there
thats a great start

then add
tumbler
trimmer (must have)
several sizes of neck brushes
as many manuals as you can get. i use one for each brand of bullet and powder.
if you have to just get one recomend the hornady 2 book set. it is good.
dial or digital calipers.
also a bullet chronograph (a must )
and a good record keeping file system.

then add stuff as your needs fit


----------



## MN45ACP (Feb 3, 2007)

Your first step is buying the best reference book or what I call Reloading for Dummies or The ABC's of Reloading from Krause Publications.

There are several great reloading manuals of the real kind not the freebee ones! Paperback manuals are good for cross referencing data, at times. For meaty manuals a person can not go wrong with the Lyman48th and Sierra. One must always look up loads when you compare/cross-reference data. Especially in larger calibers as some data might be using different brass from yours. Case in point Hodgdon used WW brass to work up loads with, whereas Sierra used Fed cases in their 308 Winchester loading information.

Press - Single Stage or Turret presses are the best way to learn before advancing to any kind of progressive press. You will always have need for a single stage press. Redding and RCBS are good sources of all kinds of presses. RCBS Rockchucker Supreme for a single stage and Redding T7 for a turret press are basically the gold standard for the two different types.

Dies - I like Redding Dies, and I would get the carbide expander ball upgrade for bottle neck rifle cases. Dillon makes carbide rifle sizer dies, but you still need to use case lube and make sure you lube the inside of the case neck, too. I would just stick with regular dies for rifle cartridges. Dillon makes die sets specifically for their press so to speak, meaning that it does not come with a case mouth belling die; Redding makes a set of dies for progressive presses, too. I like Forster competition seaters, and they can be had as an individual item. Dies are pretty much threaded universally, except for Lyman 310 dies, and Dillon dies for the Square Deal B. Accuracy nuts will use hand dies, and they require an arbor press be used.

Shell holders (if the die set doesn't have them like Lee) or the appropriate shell plate for the progressive press. Remember that many shell holders work for more then one cartridge. I would do some home work, especially if you get a Dillon. Some cartridge conversions might only require you to get powder funnel for the new cartridge.

A tumbler will be a good investment, as clean cases will not harm you dies. There are vibratory and rotary tumblers out there. I like corn cob media treated with some Iosso case polish. You can get walnut in bulk at Petco or Pet Smart. Bulk corn cob grit is a great way to reduce the cost of commercially supplied media, because you pay through the nose for the treated media from other vendors.

MTM makes great loading block tray that handles most cartridges.

Case Lube is great for both conventional dies, and to treat your brass used in a progressive press even with carbide dies. That extra lubricity makes the cycling of the press a tad slicker! Dillon spray lube works well for shake and bake application. I like Imperial Die Wax for rifle cartridges when FL sizing.

Case Neck Brush to clean bottleneck rifle cases

Dial Calipers

Case Trimmer (Lee works, but Possum Hollow is better, Wilson makes the best hand powered Lathe trimmer, and Giraud is the best powered Trimmer)

Deburring/Chamfering Tool

Primer Pocket Cleaner and uniformer

Primer Flip Tray is needed for loading pick up tubes for some primer systems like the Dillon.

Priming Tool (I like the RCBS (now even better with universal shell holder, but Sinclair makes the best)

Powder Scale - remember that is always better to have a mechanical scale as a back up to any electronic scale.

Powder Funnel kit with drop tubes especially if you intend to use powders like Varget.

Powder Trickler (used to tweak powder charges )

Powder Measure (nice for faster powder charges it does require a bit of learning curve to get consistent powder charges sort of rhythm thing) standard with progressive presses, but the RCBS Uniflow is nice! Redding makes a better one, and Harrell is the gold standard!

Hammer Type Bullet Puller (for taking down the boo boo's)

Ammo boxes and labels

A notebook for recording your results! Saves covering the same ground twice!

A chronograph is great when working up loads, but is more a luxury in the beginning.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey John, 
Did you actually read the first post, or just skim the subject?
The guy was asking what we thought was a list of stuff needed for the beginning reloader, not a wish list for someone who has been doing it for awhile!
While I agree with most of what you said, your list is way too comprehensive for a beginner. Half of what you included would just go toward confusing a neophite. : :sniper:


----------

